# Happy Birthday Pongi



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Best wishes to our lovely Italian doctor


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:bounce: Tanti auguri a te, tanti auguri a te, tanti auguri, cara pongi, tanti auguri a te! :bounce:

and please excuse any and all spelling and grammar errors.  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:blush: ooops! I just realized that my "spelling and grammar" comment might seem to be a reference to a prior string. But it isn't. I really do have trouble spelling in English, so my attempts at Italian should really be laughable. :crazy: 

Anyway, I again wish you a lovely birthday in any and all languages!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Pongi

At faz tent avguri ad bon cumplean!

Cameriere, c'è un'orrenda creatura nel mio brodo.
  :bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

:lol: Chrose!!
Pongi, May your day be a pastry filled with sweetened ricotta. Happy Day, to our Italian constituent.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Momoreg,

What did Chrose say ?

Happy Birthday Pongi.

May your Basil always be sweet.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

CC,
Something along the lines of, "Waiter, there's a horrible creature in my broth!" 

chrose always has the best birthday greetings!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy B-Day Pongi!!


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

:lol: :bounce: :lol: 

My birthday is over now, but thanks to you guys I'm still laughing!

More, I must apologize for all I said about Americans and spelling:blush: as your Italian spelling is PERFECT!

Chrose!!
How did you learn saying "Best wishes and happy birthday" in Bolognese dialect???
Of course momoreg's translation is correct, but since that looks like the first part of a joke (something like "waiter, there is a fly in my broth!") could you tell us how does it end? 

Thanks again to everybody!

Pongi


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Sorry to be late, but the wishes are no less warm. Happiness and health for the coming year, my friend!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

It must be my fate to constantly be a day late and a dollar short!! I hope your birthday was a wonderful one!!! Glad you are around to give us all a different viewpoint on things.


----------

